# Word of the Day: attachment



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

*attachment*: a strong feeling of affection for sb/sth; a document that you send to sb using email


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2020)

I am drinking my coffee this morning with anticipation of going to my boyfriend's house today to color my hair.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 27, 2020)

After being quarantined then   followed by riots, I have formed a strong attachment to our  home.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

In anticipation of down-sizing, I'm working to reduce my attachment to my material possessions.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

Experts recommend that we never open email attachments before verifying the source as trusted.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Attachments to an e-mail in the Inbox, create some pleasant feelings of anticipation , when you know they are a photo of a friend.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 27, 2020)

I looked forward to her visit with some anticipation, but I never dreamed the strong attachment that would form so quickly.

If you look do not look  forward with great anticipation to Carly Simon's 'Anticipation.' well, your not a real music fan.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I looked forward to her visit with some anticipation, but I never dreamed the strong attachment that would form so quickly.
> 
> If you look do not look  forward with great anticipation to Carly Simon's 'Anticipation.' well, your not a real music fan.


Great thoughts, Jerry - Next time, please make them separate posts.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

I have too healthy of an _*attachment*_ to sweet potato chips and am in great _*anticipation*_ of getting some by delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 28, 2020)

In the pre dawn a hunter sat in quiet anticipation  of seeing a trophy  deer .


----------

